# A rescue/relocate with ATTITUDE



## longqi (Nov 26, 2011)

Facebook

Not supposed to live in Bali
Had no idea what it was as never seen one this colour before
elaphe radiata

Absolutely full on attitude


----------



## Herpaderpa (Nov 26, 2011)

Its really pretty!


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Nov 26, 2011)

kinda looks like a moray eel 
impressive display its putting on too


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 26, 2011)

Your idea of cute and mine are miles apart, very impressive though


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi there Longqi!

Interesting pics.
New guest of yours?
Where will you relocate this one?


----------



## longqi (Nov 26, 2011)

We have no idea yet
Extremely agitated and active
Have put it in a dark bag in a viv because it was going crazy
Trying to find out if it could be local
Otherwise its from North Sulawesi where that colour variant is known
Maybe came as a youngster in a banana bunch

If its not local will give it to a reptile park
If it could be local then another trip to West Bali national park
Just dropped 2 cobras there this morning


----------



## Trench (Nov 26, 2011)

I know a guy with the same name as you 
nice snake though


----------



## longqi (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is a very fitting climax
Found out that that variant can be local
So hopped on the bike to release it
Bali cops dont get paid much
So they like spotting Bules on bikes
Pulled me over right near where I was going to release it
Ive got an Indo licence so couldnt get me
Demanded to know what in the bag
I say 'Ular [snake in Bahasa]"
He doesnt believe me
Demands I open my rucksack

I have never seen a cop disappear so fast


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 5, 2011)

hahah i must remember that trick next time i get pulled over for exaust to loud....

"excuse me officer please look in this bag", bam and the cop is gone. lol


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 5, 2011)

ok, l am going to put my hand up, EXACTLY what is it(common name over there) and local ?????
........solar 17 {Baden}


----------



## Poggle (Dec 5, 2011)

was surprised noone asked this yet


----------



## longqi (Dec 5, 2011)

we call it several local names depending on local area
Ular Sapi is most common

Elaphe Radiata is one scientific name
Coelognathus radiata is same snake
Copperhead Racer is European nameI think
Usually green with lots of red
The throat blows up just like common tree snakes when it is a bit unhappy
little bit heavier build than Common Tree Snake but similar in speed and agility

This one was very unusually coloured
Photos were pretty close to reality
Very tempted to keep it and may have done so if it was a young one
But maybe will see it again living free


----------



## miss2 (Dec 5, 2011)

are you able to put up a pic not from fb? i cant see it


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 5, 2011)

miss2 said:


> are you able to put up a pic not from fb? i cant see it


same!


----------



## longqi (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry
Cant post pics here now
Dont use photothingywhatsit


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 5, 2011)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> kinda looks like a moray eel




And for this very reason I must say....I lovvvve it!


----------

